# 1.8GBps Reads / 200k Random IOps



## chimuelo (Jul 28, 2013)

Been waiting for the news from the trade shows and it seems the time for a dual Mini ITX DAW/VEP rig is here.
What's exciting is the NGFF Asus boards using the i7 4770k / Z87 pair.
The 1U Chassis has room for 2 x 1TB SATA III 6GB OS/App devices, then 2 x 512GB M.2 ADATA PCI-e SSDs for streaming will be the ticket.
I plan on using 2 x 16GB DIMMs for each Mini ITX.
My XITE-1 as usual will be the soundcard connected to a PCI-e 16X even though it's a PCI-e 1X Connector card. 
Just take a peek.
Anyone wanting a mobile 64GB template, with 3 x the throughput of regular SSDs need look no further.


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks intriguing. Link? Price?


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 28, 2013)

I think in 3 years a lot of us here will be using m.2 drives.

I believe this is the standard used in the upcoming mac pro's.

Aside from samsung, crucial is rumoured to be actively developing for the format. It makes a huge amount of sense really.

I'm not sure about other manufacturers (at the moment)

B.


----------



## colony nofi (Jul 28, 2013)

I think in 3 years a lot of us here will be using m.2 drives.

I believe this is the standard used in the upcoming mac pro's.

Aside from samsung, crucial is rumoured to be actively developing for the format. It makes a huge amount of sense really.

I'm not sure about other manufacturers (at the moment)

B.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... 4469,d.eWU

ankyu


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice specs using AS-SSD Benchmark Tool on a Haswell Samsung laptop using a Samsung M.2 PCI-e SSD.
This is twice as fast as my Vertex 4 SSDs.
Now I really want a 1U w/ 2 x Asus Mini ITXs, and a pair os Samsung M.2s
Since mass production is easy for Samsung, it makes the ADATA 1.8GBps Reads look unnecessary, and thier maufacturing will be subbed out and expensive.
Christmas looks really nice.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2013)

Coming our way as I speak.
Asus Mini ITX is ready and capable of accessing this enormous jump in performance.
I always noticed MBps really doesn't address our random-ness of selecting notes attached to target buffers. So the 200k Random IOps is what I am willing to pay for.
Scaling from the smallest to largest model is 7%, which means we can get a 512GB model for a fair price.
The 1.6TB device is slightly over 2 large. So I am setting aside 1500 USD.
512GB SX2000s might even be lower, but who's counting with random reads like this....... >8o 


sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=12&cad=rja&ved=0CKABEBYwCw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsemiaccurate.com%2F2013%2F08%2F01%2Fadata-has-the-first-nvme-2-5-ssd-and-unique-materials-too%2F&ei=u74BUofjH-_BiwKazoEQ&usg=AFQjCNEs1kS58WOHSqgi35qR8BmCA6mGRw&sig2=js96DgxaQDwn9vW6XFzTFw


----------



## Laozi (Aug 8, 2013)

You don't have heat issues running such a powerful 1U machine? I bought a 4U case assuming I'd need a couple 80mm fans and a good CPU cooler.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2013)

Heat was an issue until the 75W TDP Ivy Brideges came out.
I killed 3 birds with one stone.
I needed an on die GPU, better than the Clarksdale CPUs of 2010. Also needed low heat for a 1U. Also needed a chassis for 4 x SSDs, and a PCI-e slot that was horizontal for for soundcard.
Supermicro 1U with 4 x Swappable SSDs and the Ivy Bridge i7 3770S was perfect.
Case temps are always 31C with the CPU maccing out at 39C.
I use a Dynatron 99W rated 1U Copper Heat Sink and it works well.
Others were rated higher and even had fans but I took a chance with the 29.00 USD K2 and it works like a champ.
Below you'll see a riser ribbon acorss the PCI-e slots, that's for the DSP 1U I use as my soundcard.
The 4U Mixer case is where the 1U is, and the 3U Analog synth, 1U DSP rack, 1U Furman, and the 10U slant is where the mixer was suppose to go, I figured I don't need that so stuck my 18" LCD in a rackmounted chassis there.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 9, 2013)

http://thessdreview.com/our-reviews/ngff-m-2/


----------

